# Wow! Ashley Marie ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow! Would you believe Ashley took this selfie of herself?! I always thought she was beautiful (inside and out) ... but, Wow! ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh yes she's beautiful, she could be a model, just like her grandma


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula - you took the words out of my mouth. Marie, she is stunning and it so great she has the inner compassion and caring for people to match her outside beauty.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Wow she's so pretty. I think she looks like her Grandma.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I agree--like you Marie!
My selfies don't look like that. What I need is mercy not justice! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Ashley is a beautiful young lady!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow is right Marie, that's a beautiful photo...I love her hair. (lol Sandi, my selfies don't look like this either).


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh yes she's beautiful, she could be a model, just like her grandma


Aww ... thank you, Paula. :wub:



wkomorow said:


> Paula - you took the words out of my mouth. Marie, she is stunning and it so great she has the inner compassion and caring for people to match her outside beauty.


Thank you, Walter :wub: 

Ashley sent me the most loving text last night after I told her how much I love that selfie. I told her I would need filters to look like that. She said ..."No definitely not " I told her she was too kind and that is why I loved her more! She responded with ... "But, it's the truth! And no I love you more  :heart:" This is just one example of how truly sweet she really is. 



pippersmom said:


> Wow she's so pretty. I think she looks like her Grandma.


Thank you, Kathy. :tender:



edelweiss said:


> Yes, I agree--like you Marie!
> My selfies don't look like that. What I need is mercy not justice! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Thank you, Sandi. :tender: You are too funny! I think I could use some mercy, too! :HistericalSmiley:



sherry said:


> Ashley is a beautiful young lady!


Thank you, Sherry.:tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Wow is right Marie, that's a beautiful photo...I love her hair. (lol Sandi, my selfies don't look like this either).


Thank you, Brenda. :wub:

That is Ashley, for sure. However, she did tell me that she darkened her hair with a filter for that selfie. That's why I told her in the text that I could use some filtering.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Aww...she is becoming a woman. She looks a lot like you...pretty, pretty, pretty.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She has grown up. What a pretty pretty young lady. I know you are so proud of her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie -- I love seeing Ashley so grown up in that photo. Since us old timers here have "known" her for so many years, it's wonderful to see how she's blossomed. She's a real beauty and indeed as others said, inside and out. And she has your beautiful eye, esp in this selfie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Aww...she is becoming a woman. She looks a lot like you...pretty, pretty, pretty.


Thank you, Sylvia. :wub: 



Tanner's Mom said:


> She has grown up. What a pretty pretty young lady. I know you are so proud of her.


Thank you, Marti. :wub:



Snowbody said:


> Marie -- I love seeing Ashley so grown up in that photo. Since us old timers here have "known" her for so many years, it's wonderful to see how she's blossomed. She's a real beauty and indeed as others said, inside and out. And she has your beautiful eyes, esp in this selfie. :thumbsup:


Thank you, Sue.:smootch::heart: I remember when she made her first trip to New York alone ( to see her father) and you offered to meet her in NYC if she needed help with the traveling connections. And, Kerry and Ashley meeting here and spending such a fun time together. 

It's interesting what you said about the eyes in this selfie. I was thinking the same thing and almost wrote about it earlier ... that, I do think we look a lot alike in regard to the eyes. Although, of course, I see the beauty in her eyes a lot more than I am capable of seeing it in myself.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Marie what a beautiful young lady Ashley is. I definitely see you in Ashley. That is the first thing I thought when I saw the picture.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow, what a fantastic picture. She is really beautiful!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

chichi said:


> Marie what a beautiful young lady Ashley is. I definitely see you in Ashley. That is the first thing I thought when I saw the picture.


Aww. ... thank you, Jill. :tender:



kd1212 said:


> Wow, what a fantastic picture. She is really beautiful!


Thank you, Kim. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, I went back & looked at this again---oh my, she has absolutely flawless skin! She would not need any makeup! How great is that!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Marie, Ashley looks gorgeous - inside and out - and I definately see you inside of her!

A great Selfie!!! :aktion033:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Marie, I went back & looked at this again---oh my, she has absolutely flawless skin! She would not need any makeup! How great is that!


Sandi, you are right ... she has flawless skin and is just as beautiful without make-up. Most of the time, in fact, she doesn't wear any make-up ... just a little lip gloss. 



Alexa said:


> Marie, Ashley looks gorgeous - inside and out - and I definately see you inside of her!
> 
> A great Selfie!!! :aktion033:
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Awww ... thank you, Alexandra. :smootch::wub:

We need to talk soon on the phone ... it's been a little while. Love and hugs to you and Ullana. :wub::wub:


----------

